# Anyone Use LPG to Power a Road Vehicle



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

If so, how did you do conversion and what are your results as far as performance and mileage compared to gas/diesel?


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have not done this my self. But I thought I would mention that all of our local L.P. delivery services have standard pickups that run on propane. Thought maybe you could contact one of your local companies and see if they do the same. They would have some valuble info. 

I rode from N.E. Kansas to Denver Colorado and back in a pickup that used propane and or gasoline back in the early 80's, and the truck seemed to run normally up and through the hills on propane. I can't remember if he ever used gasoline or not. It seems that the gas would have more horsepower, but I am not certain.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

I believe performance is reduced - but since LPG is cheaper than gas/diesel, you save there.

In some locations, periodic inspections of LPG systems are required - there may be age limits for tanks, etc. etc. - there also may be government incentives for conversion, reduced tax payed on LPG powered vehicles, etc.

For whatever reason, natural gas and LPG powered vehicles have never really caught on for the "general consumer" - perhaps the difficulty in finding filling stations in some locations and the misconception that this stuff is extremely dangerous has something to do with that.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

look at fords web site used to be you could order a f150 in LP many municipalities use them you loose horse power and fule economy is not great but like said if you are a large purchaser of LP you get a much better price a guy from church was telling me that when he is having 3 1000 pound tanks fillled daily or every other day while he is running the grain dryer he gets almost half the price he does when he just getting his house tank filled a big part of that is no taxes on the farm use. or municapal use 

but it's major benifit is never a fuel related engine problem again , the engines run years longer than gas as LP is so much cleaner , carburators don't gum up 
they start easy no fuel pump problems, no water in the fuel lines they don't freeze 
you can go longer between oil changes and when you do change it ,it is no where near as dirty.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Did a Google search. One propane service company in San Antonio noted they routinely got over 500K mileage out of their propane-powered pickups.


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

There are several companies that make conversion kits. If you are filling the tank yourself make sure that you pay the road taxes. Several people have received some pretty big fines for running biodiesel without paying the required taxes. A lot of propane companies won't fill up vehicles because they don't want to deal with the taxes. Make sure you have a good supplier before making the jump.

Your milage will be about 25% less, because propane has fewer BTUs per gallon; but has a higher octane.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I have some experience with LPG powered vehicles & can say that unless you get a good wholesale price on it, it is not worth the conversion. You have to buy a kit & tanks, it doesn't have the btu's of gasoline, so less gas mileage & power. Even less mpg for hauling the extra weight of the tanks around. You need to check the current price of LPG [ fluctuates greatly ] to see any real benefit. Some areas, LPG is selling for as much as gasoline .
I have a friend in Australia that uses it, but over there, LPG is about $3/gallon & gasoline is near $7/gal.


----------



## Up North Louie (Nov 29, 2007)

Badger Cab in Madison, Wisconsin, runs a large fleet of cabs on LP. They don't seem to lack for pick-up, given the way they are driven.

The owner would probably answer your questions. 608.256.5566. His name is Tom Helms.


----------



## Sand Flat Bob (Feb 1, 2007)

Ken Scharabok said:


> If so, how did you do conversion and what are your results as far as performance and mileage compared to gas/diesel?


You can order conversion kits through most Propane suppliers. But you will pay more per mile with less power. Here propane is over $3.00 a gallon and then you have to add the 26 cents a gallon road tax plus here in Texas you have to pay a $100 annual fee for having a propane fueled vehicle. Even when propane was cheap, about 20 years ago, you had to drive almost 100,000 miles for the fuel cost savings to pay for the conversion kit.

Back in the 1950's, Tractors, pickups and a lot of farmers cars were running propane, but propane then was less than 10 cents a gallon and no one paid the road tax. Then here came the states after the road tax. That was when the big switch from propane to Diesel began.

If you want to save money on driving, get the best high mileage vehicle you can find and then drive it only when you have too.

Bob


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

If I am not mistaking propane is measured in pounds, not gallons. I have a 100 pound tank I use in the blacksmith shop. Last time I had it filled it was about $90. That is without a quantity discount over a 20 or 30-pound tank.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Ken, bottles are weighed and filled by such. Tanks are filled with liquid measure of gallons.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Ken,
You will be in for a surprise next time you fill it. See this thread;

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=225959


----------

